# Kitchen cabinet handle length



## condoowner (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all! 

So I am in the final miles of redoing my kitchen and I am puzzled with the cabinet handles, more specifically, length and positioning on the doors.  All I know is that I want straight cylindrical brushed stainless steel handles.

The problem is that I am reusing the old doors with pre-drilled holes for the previous handles that were of the "button" style (brushed copper finish).  I am looking forward to installing real handles with 2 screws such as the attached picture.  For the drawers, I will be reusing the existing holes so no problem there, I have already found the necessary hardware.  The problem is with the cabinet doors.

The bottom hole is about 1.5in from the bottom of the door (for upper cabinets) and the same for lower cabinet doors (1.5in from the top of the door).  I want to install handles that would be at least 7in long as its the preferred look.  Such handles have a center-center distance of 6in and are about 8.75in long which mean that the bottom of the handle would be about a quarter inch from the bottom of the door (or 0.25in from the top)..

Is this acceptable by design / decorating standard?  Since I can drill the second hole anywhere, sizing the handle is less problematic.

Are you guys aware of any good online store where I can order similar handles but that would be shorter (overall length) while having a hole C/C of 6" + ??
Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not aware of any decorating standards other than "if you like, then that's all that matters".
Take a look at this website and see if there is anything that you like:
http://catalog.catalogds.com/db/service?command=browse&domain=amsp


----------



## condoowner (Apr 1, 2013)

> "if you like, then that's all that matters"



I agree, but at the same time I dont want everyone entering the kitchen to go like "eh dude, your cabinet handles are wayyy to big"... 

Nevertheless, I might try it.  I was more looking for personal opinions than anything else.  I am sometimes known to have "different" tastes in decoration so asking people might not be a bad idea!


----------



## kok328 (Apr 1, 2013)

If you decide to relocate the new handles, you might be able to find a handle that has a back plate that will cover the existing holes.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2013)

What ever you do, some one will say they would have done it differently. I would just put them in and say, that's the way I like it.


----------



## condoowner (Apr 1, 2013)

> What ever you do, some one will say they would have done it differently. I would just put them in and say, that's the way I like it.



Very true indeed!  I tried with some pieces of steel laying around to make a set of fake handles and I must say, it does look great!!!

The only problem is the price.  I have never purchased these cabinet handles before and I am shocked to see they go on average for $10+ a piece (without taxes or shipping)..  Overstock.com has exactly what I want but they only sell packs of 5 or 10 and I happen to need 11 of a certain size and 18 of the other size which will have me purchase a set of 5 of each type for almost nothing..

Local stores are not much cheaper.  Home Depot has also what I want but they go for even more ($13 for the small handles, $17 for the larger ones).  Anyone know a cheaper place to get these handles?  (same as the picture above).. I have looked at Ikea, but I was not impressed with the quality.  For the amount of money I have invested int he kitchen so far, I'd like the handles to be at least decent..  Perhaps its the price its really worth?  Again, I have 0 experience buying these so I cannot figure out if its really worth $400 for 25 cabinet handles.. Seems expensive to me..

These are the handles I am looking for:
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Cabinet-Pulls-Pack-of-5/6472839/product.html
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...r-Cabinet-Pulls-Set-of-5/6472836/product.html


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2013)

Custom cabinet companies have there own wholesaler and are the first to change to the newest styles. If timing is right sometimes a bargain can be had. And when they go out of business, this kind of inventory end up at Habitat stores.


----------



## tammi (Apr 2, 2013)

The only thing that matters I guess is if you like it the way it is. It's still your call after all.


----------



## condoowner (Apr 2, 2013)

I went for another type of handle.  Its fairly similar but doesnt protrude much from the mounting holes hence eliminating the length problem alltogether..

I borrowed a sample to try on the cabinets at home.  See attached.  Tomorrow I may place the order. I like it, and like everyone else has said, its my decision and my choice so if I like it, so be it!


----------



## condoowner (Jul 1, 2013)

As a followup on this thread, I just recently wired my cabinets for undermount led lighting..  The issue as you can see on the picture above is that my cabinets dont have a small kickplate (or whatever its called) to hide the leds and wiring..  As a result, I have purchased steel trim for tiles (Schluter) the same as what I used for my baskcplash, with the intention of installing them as a small fancy kickplate..

I intended to install the trim work with small wood screws, but I ended up with a small gap between the trim piece and the cabinet.  I think its because the side panel of the cabinet is slightly (<1/64") lower than the bottom panel (see sketch).  Obviously its ugly.  If I could find a way to glue the pieces somehow, that'd be the best I believe.  I tried putting the trim piece buy hand and it sits very cleanly on the cabinetry.  2 sided tape (3M for example) cannot be used as it will introduce a gap between the trim piece and the cabinets which is what I am trying to avoid..

See attached pictures... 

Anybody got a brilliant idea???


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the little gap. I did something simular with wood trim under my cupboards. Still didn't like the look when sitting at the table so I filled the space with 3/4" mdf painted black with holes cut for the lites and routered lines in the other side for the wires to run thru.


----------



## condoowner (Jul 2, 2013)

Neal,  would you care to post some pictures so we can see?

I was thinking yesterday about using silicone (clear) to "glue" the piecesto the cupboards..

Perhaps PL glue?  If I use a product of some sort, it needs to be *really *thick so the gravity doesnt pull the pieces down and I dont end up with a gap, or worst, the pieces move sideways and no longer align with the cabinet bottom..


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

I took a picture of it when I did it but with a black backsplash you couldn't pick out the detail.
I like the look of what you have, I wouldn't worry about the little gap between the trim and the cupboard. If you want the screws to dissapear, drill a 1/8 hole and countersink the hole with a 3/8 drill and install with 1/2x6 metal screw.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 2, 2013)

It is all about style  ...  I recently installed high-end knob hardware (single hole) and we settled on a 4 1/2" placement off the bottom edge for the upper doors.  

Your style of pulls is usually set with a gap at the bottom for the best visual.  Here is a pic that might help:


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

Villa: Read post #10


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 7, 2013)

Trying to think this problem through  ...  a pic from underneath would help.  You need a 1/2" lip to conceal the LED strip.  The metal trim might provide the lip ...  or not.

Your helpers are standing by!


----------



## mathewanderson (Jan 17, 2014)

Like it. Looks awesome, these handles are of perfect size and shape. Its color also looks very nice. Thnkas


----------

